# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Apple Hardware Users >  Install Linux on iPhone

## funkfrisk

Could anyone help me install ubuntu on an iphone 4?

----------


## rocklobster217

Don't think it's possible and with iOS 7 round the corner, why?

----------


## Hexxus

I'm pretty confident it cannot be done, when I was modding my 2G back in the day, it was difficult to just get root power on the phone, let alone get rid of the iOS and add a linux flavor on there. Not to mention the drivers needed for that hardware.

----------


## Gabriel_Couto

Winocm could run linux on iphone 4 using openiboot, but this is not the best thing ever.
But the only useful thing you can boot with openiboot is on the supported devices (iPod touch 1g, iPhone 2g and iPhone 3g)
Now I can get booting Ubuntu 9.10 and Openmoko SHR on my old iPod Touch 1g

----------

